
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - ssivark
https://medium.com/@thatdavidhopkins/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0
======
PhilWright
Did I miss something on the news lately? Apparently Western Civilization has
fallen?

Odd, because I could swear that western countries still have the highest
standard of living, best universities and most powerful militaries.

------
pink_dinner
"one of his “friends” was sure to groan and say how boring Ross was, how
stupid it is to be smart, and that nobody cares"

The sad fact is that the majority of people will find intelligent discussion
extremely boring. Especially if it's about extremely esoteric topics.

From another perspective, Ross didn't seem to understand social cues and
continued to talk about topics that his friends clearly didn't understand or
enjoy.

It's less about bashing intellectuals and more about pointing out ineptitude
that many smart people have when it comes to social intelligence.

I enjoy watching these types of shows because I don't really have to think.
It's the same reason I watch stupid reality TV.

"This may seem like a non sequitur, but I’m convinced consumer culture and
idiot culture are closely linked"

I disagree. It really depends on what you are consuming.

"And finally: protect the nerds"

Really? Nerds comprise most of the 1% in the US. It is pretty much the best
time in history to be a Nerd. Startups in Silicon Valley are cool.

Do they really need that much protecting?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Nerds comprise most of the 1% in the US. It is pretty much the best time in
> history to be a Nerd.

No they don't. Capitalists, who are pretty much all of the 1%, don't seem
predominantly to be nerds by any usual definition.

Nerds are, perhaps, overrepresented among elite workers, but even elite
workers aren't the top economic stratum.

